# Bridge and trestle plans



## jaody490 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have been away from the hobby for a few years. Would anyone know where I could find plans for timber bridges and trestles. Thank you and God bless


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have some plans. Send me an email.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I sure got cut out of the new forum picture.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have plans and full size drawings and pictures, from Garden Texture for a Compression Truss Bridge, $10 with shipping.

Call or email.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Mike! you are only a "sliver" of your former self!!!


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

At least we got left the best part of the picture.


----------

